# FYI: Bit of downtime coming up



## Chris (Sep 23, 2005)

Forums will be down for a day or so within the next couple of days - changing hosting stuff around. FYI.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 23, 2005)

GAHHHHHHH! 

What are we gonna do?!!!













Ok, more like, what's Drew gonna do?!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2005)

There will be a quick window of downtime around 3:00PM EST today. Assuming all goes well, it shouldn't be more than three hours.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2005)

Awright, stuff's moved to the new host - just waiting on DNS, which because of a small SNAFU with my #[email protected]# initial registrar being bastards about releasing the domain, will take 2-3 days to transfer to this.

Sorry for the suckitude in the meantime.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 23, 2005)

love the new URL ;p


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2005)

DNS is going through, should be updated for everyone today.


----------



## Leon (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks for the hard work, Chris! you rock!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 25, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> love the new URL ;p



 What do ya mean?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 25, 2005)

for a while it was:
http://www.s137667184.onlinehome.us/


----------

